# MelaFin Kills Fish



## Tormenter370 (Dec 23, 2010)

Supposed Medicine killed my unidentified fish. I concluded that with the fact that by putting the right dose in killed my tank. I had 4/5 what i suspect Flying Foxes killed by it. It seems to be alright with other fish because it did not harm my goldfish when i treated the goldfish tank. 


Heads Up Guys :^(


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

MelaFIN? Never heard of it. Sounds like Wal-Mart fish meds or something. 
Unless of course you mean MelaFIX.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1- I think those were Blacknose Daces.

2- I think that something else killed your fish. The Melafix more likely simply failed to save them.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of melafix, even with people saying not to treat my gouramis with it, i still did and it literally brought them back from the brink of death, they had pretty much no fins and where laying on the bottom lifeless, and in a few weeks their fins where back good anough for them the swim around, and now months down the road both have beautiful colorful full fins and are healthy happy fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i ain't buyin it......i have overdosed with melafix several times..never had a problem..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe it's just because wild fish had never experienced a medicated tank before. Or most likely taking them and putting them into a tank was just not the best idea - they ARE wild animals.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, that's not it; I do that sort of thing all the time. These fish just had some other problem that melafix couldn't fix, such as new tank syndrome.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree would be some other problem that killed the fish, melafix is amazing for growing fins back.


----------

